# NVidia Geforce GTX 460 und Skyrim?



## Badezeug (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe eine Frage und zwar glaubt ihr ich kann Skyrim mit einer NVidia Geforce GTX 460 spielen ? 
Ich weiß die eigentlichen Systemanforderungen sind nicht bekannt aber so schätzungsweise reicht das ? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

Das wird man noch nicht sagen können, aber "spielen" wird vermutlich gehen, denn ansonsten würden eine ganze Menge Spieler in die Röhre schauen. Die Frage ist halt nur, mit welchen Details. Ich vermute mal, dass es für mittlere Details reichen wird. Was für einen Prozessor und wieviel RAM hast Du denn?

ps: es heißt Nvidia, hab es auch mal plus Titeledit angepasst


----------



## Spassbremse (19. August 2011)

Ich will mich ja nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich wage folgende Prophezeiung:

Wird wie die Sau rennen.

Begründung: Die Grafik hat sich im Vergleich zu Oblivion nur ein wenig verbessert und generell darf Skyrim auf dem PC nicht *zu gut* aussehen, weil sonst die Konsolenversionen völlig abstinken würden.

Ergo vermute ich, dass es keine Probleme geben wird...


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

Also, erfahrungsgemäß gibt es für den PC inzwischen schon idR ab "hohe Details" und teils schon bei mittleren eine bessere Grafaik als die Grafik der Konsolenversion. Is halt wie gesagt nur die Frage, auf welcher Stufe es problemlos läuft. Auf nicht so hohen Details wird es natürlich problemlos laufen, da das dann technisch nur die Konsolengrafik ist, und Konsolen sind halt schon ein paar Jahre alt - deren Leistung erreicht eine GTX 460 locker, selbst wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Konsole natürlich viel mehr speziell fürs Spielen optimiert ist und nicht an Kompatibilitäts-Problemen mit Treibern usw. leidet


----------



## Spassbremse (19. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, erfahrungsgemäß gibt es für den PC inzwischen schon idR ab "hohe Details" und teils schon bei mittleren eine bessere Grafaik als die Grafik der Konsolenversion. Is halt wie gesagt nur die Frage, auf welcher Stufe es problemlos läuft. Auf nicht so hohen Details wird es natürlich problemlos laufen, da das dann technisch nur die Konsolengrafik ist, und Konsolen sind halt schon ein paar Jahre alt - deren Leistung erreicht eine GTX 460 locker, selbst wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Konsole natürlich viel mehr speziell fürs Spielen optimiert ist und nicht an Kompatibilitäts-Problemen mit Treibern usw. leidet



Ich würd's einfach abwarten. 
Ich habe ja selbst eine, und bis jetzt wird das Ding von keinem Spiel auch nur ansatzweise(*) völlig ausgereizt. Wäre ja schön, wenn sich mit Skyrim auf dem PC grafiktechnisch mal wieder ein wenig bewegen würde - aber momentan sind doch neue Grafikkarten völlig überflüssig.

"Dank" Konsolen (je nachdem...  ) muss man doch seit 2-3 Jahren schon nicht mehr aufrüsten...

EDIT: *Ich sollte evtl. dazu schreiben, dass das nur für die von den Spielen angebotenen Einstellungen gilt. Wenn man natürlich via Treiber alles auf Maximum setzt, dann sieht's natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Badezeug (20. August 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Und zu er Frage welchen Prozessor ich besitze, AMD Athlon X4 kann aber Crysis 2 auf Maximum ohne Probleme spielen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. August 2011)

Die 460GTX hat mir bei The Witcher 2 gute Dienste geleistet (alle Details hoch, außer das berüchtigte Über-Sampling) und das war ja bereits recht hungrig, daher bin ich noch recht zuversichtlich.


----------



## Badezeug (20. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten  
Dann bin ich ja mal guten Gewissens


----------



## Raidernet (20. August 2011)

Dann werde ich hier auch mal reinplatzen.

Mein PC:

Prozessor: i7 2600
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 570
Ram: 8GB

Denkt ihr Skyrim wird 1920x1080 mit vollen Details flüssig laufen? Denn dann würde ich es vorbestellen..!


----------



## Neawoulf (20. August 2011)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Dann werde ich hier auch mal reinplatzen.
> 
> Mein PC:
> 
> ...



Wäre ja schlimm, wenn das nicht so wäre. Ich wette, es wird auch auf Mittelklasse-Systemen (z. B. Phenom II X4 955, 4 GB Ram, GTX 460) problemlos laufen. Oblivion war damals nur direkt zur Veröffentlichung wirklich hardwarehungrig und von der Optik her vermute ich, dass Skyrim performancemäßig ganz ähnlich laufen wird, da die Engines ja in gewisserweise doch verwandt zu sein scheinen (ist die Skyrim Engine vielleicht sogar einfach eine erweiterte Oblivion/Fallout Engine?).


----------



## Badezeug (20. August 2011)

Die Engine hat sich vollständig geändert


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2011)

Ob es mit den "volle-extra ultra-Details" läuft, kann man nie sagen - die Entwickler KÖNNTEN halt einen maximalen Modus einbauen, der zeigt, was die Engine leisten könnte und nur mit nem SLI-verbund aus 2x GTX 590 flüssig geht...   aber wenn ne GTX 570 für "hohe" Details nicht reichen sollte, wäre das ein Witz


----------



## Raidernet (20. August 2011)

Okay das ist gut.. Dann werde ich mir Skyrim heute vorbestellen. (Ist nur heute im Gamescom Deal für 10 Euro günstiger zu haben)


----------



## Nirantau (22. August 2011)

Wenn Skyrim schlecht aussehen würde mit der 460, kannst du ja auf 560 aufrüsten. Die ist nicht mehr so teuer und dann kannst du alle Spiele in einer guten Qualität spielen. (Ich habe gerade 2x 580 Karte reingehauen und das ist man ein Grafikerlebnis)


----------



## phily (23. August 2011)

mal gerade so total offtopic, aber: @ Herbboy: ich seh grad, dass du einfach 37.806 (!!!!) beiträge geschrieben hast. alter vatter. R.E.S.P.E.C.T . darauf komm ich grad gar nicht klar (im positiven sinn), das nenn ich mal engagement


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2011)

phily schrieb:


> mal gerade so total offtopic, aber: @ Herbboy: ich seh grad, dass du einfach 37.806 (!!!!) beiträge geschrieben hast. alter vatter. R.E.S.P.E.C.T . darauf komm ich grad gar nicht klar (im positiven sinn), das nenn ich mal engagement


 
Eigentlich hat er schon 85.117  Hier bei PC Games gingen nach einer Umstellung vor Jahren anscheinend eine Menge Beiträge verloren. Wenn man aber auf anderen Computec-Seiten schaut, kann man noch die Gesamtbeiträge sehen. 

Und um noch zum eigentlichen Thema was beizutragen: Ich denke schon, dass es mit einer GTX460 noch ganz gut laufen wird. Ob es für höhere Details reicht, das muss sich natürlich erst zeigen. Aber dafür gibts ja die Grafikoptionen, wenn es etwas ruckelt, dreht man die einfach ein wenig runter


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Naja, ich geht halt im Schnitt 2 mal am Tag die "neuesten" Postings durch, wenn ich zu Hause bin, und bin halt oft zu Hause. Da kommt schnell was zusammen, vor allem bei Themen, wo man vlt. während einer Session mehrfach reinschaut, weil die fast Chat-artig abläuft     und hier is neben PCGH halt auch an sich das einzige Forum, wo ich bin, wenn ich online geh. Facebook usw. mach ich dafür halt gar nicht, nicht mal MSN oder so


----------



## theNDY (28. August 2011)

"spielen" sollte funktionieren ... die Frage ist eher: wie läuft es?

Ich lass das mal auf mich zukommen, spätestens am 11.11. bin ich schlauer ^.^


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (29. August 2011)

Trotz meines Q6600 und der 8800GT in meinem Kasten mach ich mir keinen Kopf 
Witcher 2 läuft auf Fast höchsten einstellungen flüssig, Crysis 2 ebenso...naja kein DX 11 aber wayne


----------

